
CIA contractors fired for stealing snacks from vending machines - anigbrowl
https://www.buzzfeed.com/jasonleopold/cia-vending-thefts?utm_term=.txxMkaX70O#.myVJBnx1L8
======
mvid
This war against leakers claims another victim /s

